# Started my second bottle sciroxx test E 250



## savinurlife7787 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was feeling my first bottle usually the day after I pinned. I felt like I could just chew through some weights. Now since I started this second bottle it feels nowhere near the same. I don't even notice really. It has a batch number but I don't know how to see if its legit. It's also as clear as can be and there is no pain what so ever after injecting? My first bottle was slightly yellowish and a couple hours after injecting I was pretty sore all day and part of the next? Is this normal? Is my body just used to the test E ? Any tips will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tigershark1 (Feb 22, 2011)

What week are you in and how much are you injecting?

Short answer is the feeling probably isn't normal, but the description of the gear sounds normal.


----------



## savinurlife7787 (Feb 22, 2011)

375 mg every 3 days total 750 wk. (6day wks) I was only doing 500 with the first bottle. I just don't understand why this second one is clear as water and is painless?


----------



## savinurlife7787 (Feb 22, 2011)

wk 7


----------



## tigershark1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I can't say for sure, but depending on the UGL they use different oil bases for different Test. Some use sesame oil some use cottonseed oil, and the color of these oils can vary. Normal colors are from completely clear, to a darker yellow. I have never seen legit gear any other color.

That all said, sounds like you could have a fake if you're not feeling gains anymore. Most people go from 8-12 weeks, and you should be able to feel the effects of your gear the whole time. If you have a source to replace them, it might not be a bad idea.


----------



## brandon123 (Feb 22, 2011)

HMMM....  At week 7 you should definately feel it.  And you said its clear???  I will send you a pm of where you can check the Batch number to see if its legit.  Is the batch number on the vial itself??


----------



## ROID (Feb 22, 2011)

How is your weight and strength ?

Are you only running the test ?


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 22, 2011)

There is no mistaking real testosterone dude, you know it, I know it, everyone here knows it. Especially 750mg a week...

Sounds like bad gear to me bro. I'm sorry. I'm thinking I might be in the same boat with my Balkan Cyp, but I am curious to try it just to see what all the fuss is about with BP


----------



## oufinny (Feb 22, 2011)

That is no good, I thought Sciroxx is supposed to be excellent.  Find out if it is legit and report back.


----------



## brandon123 (Feb 22, 2011)

Went through your post because i was curious as to who you got it from.  Came up with this.  So my next question is was the Flip top still on it when you got it and did you run the batch number at the site i sent you.



savinurlife7787 said:


> Sorry I mislead you, I went through a friend of a friend that charges 150 a bottle which is outrageous. I just didn't want to deal with ordering them over the internet so it seamed best to just pay the extra money, but I've been reading up on ordering online and it's way cheaper and less of a hassle if you can find a reliable source. I'm new to the game but trying to be smart about it. So my question was referring to buying online for my next cycle. Thanks for yalls input


----------



## savinurlife7787 (Feb 22, 2011)

I ran the batch number where it says product number? Said Not verified I also ran it with three bottles of cyp I have, Not verified. The caps are still on and the boxes are untouched.  I haven't gained any more weight and I don't seem to be losing strength but I'm just not getting that pumped feeling. Is it normal for it not to hurt after pining? The first bottle made me extremely sore! I'm just gonna see if I can get some from hardbody soon, Hopefully they will come through.


----------



## savinurlife7787 (Feb 22, 2011)

I was wanting to get yalls opinion on what to stack with sciroxx cyp 250 for my next cycle. Preferably something I can get from hb1. throw it out there, keep in mind that this will be my second cycle coming up. So give me some ideas and im just gonna place one big order. I wanna see some good gains.


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dude im on week 7 myself sciroxx test E, my strength has not went up much at all and even lost 9 lbs but i am back to work and havent eaten enough i hope is my problem becuz ive had minor sides from the gear like a few pimples, constant boner and i ran my batch number thru also and it said not verified also but mine has to be real and it is clear as water also, hows your diet been?


----------



## savinurlife7787 (Feb 22, 2011)

diet is excellent eating alot of good cals. Drinking too much protein, I've gained 15 lbs so far but Ive hit a brick wall. I know this stuff is real but it just doesn't have that kick. I'm gonna keep pinning 750 m for a few weeks and see what happens. if nothing then I'm going straight to pct. If I don't see results this sciroxx is gonna find a new home. And I'm gonna experiment with some different gear.


----------



## brandon123 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmmm.  It could be due to the website coming out of construction and the batch numbers may have not been entered yet.   If you have gained 15 pounds then it sounds real to me.  If you don't eat alot and workout hard, you won't grow.


----------



## savinurlife7787 (Feb 23, 2011)

The 15 lbs was from the first bottle. Is it normal for the injection to be painless? And yes the flip top was still on. All of my bottles look the same. Legit in the box.


----------



## brandon123 (Feb 23, 2011)

savinurlife7787 said:


> The 15 lbs was from the first bottle. Is it normal for the injection to be painless? And yes the flip top was still on. All of my bottles look the same. Legit in the box.



The more you do it, the less sensitive that area becomes.  I can do 1cc and not feel anything.  When doing 2cc I might feel a little soreness the day after. But nothing major.  You do know that it takes a while for test e to kick in fully.


----------



## savinurlife7787 (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah I was told 3-4 wks before it kicks in fully. On wk 7. I'm sure its legit maybe just a weak batch? I was goin to do two bottles this cycle but I'm gonna do three since this bottle seems a lil weak. Next cycle I'm gonna do cyp. Whats good to stack with that? Preferably something HB1 has. Thanks for all your advice!!!


----------



## brandon123 (Feb 23, 2011)

savinurlife7787 said:


> yeah I was told 3-4 wks before it kicks in fully. On wk 7. I'm sure its legit maybe just a weak batch? I was goin to do two bottles this cycle but I'm gonna do three since this bottle seems a lil weak. Next cycle I'm gonna do cyp. Whats good to stack with that? Preferably something HB1 has. Thanks for all your advice!!!


 

Its hard to just throw something out there to stack with, when i have no idea as to what your trying to acheive and what your stats are now.    How many calories are you eating per day btw.  I'm willing to bet that if you already hit a plateau then your just not eating enough


----------

